# Dug Out For A Walk.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Just a wee update of how Reuben's coming on for those who've been following his growth;

He's doing great, becoming more territorial now. Out for a walk at 15 months.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

He is looking great now Cammy. Be interesting to see if he changes now he's becoming mature.

Sad to say my dogwalking days are over for a while as the big Red passed away last week. He did well as he was 11+ which is good for his breed. Had a massive stroke and lost the power of his legs so that was that. Ended quickly with no pain so best way to go. Here he is in his prime.

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Bloody hell, Alasdair, that's so ****. PM sent mate.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cant see how big he is in that, get the kids to stand next to him! Good looking beast though!

Was he about tear up that tree/bush at the end?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry to hear about that Alas 

Reuben is looking gorgeous Cammy - kept up with the pics since he was a pup - lovely looking boy! I'd've loved to take my two out today, home next week - will do then :yes:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers chaps, lovely looking dogs!

Here's a couple that should show his size mate;


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your loss Alasdair, it's a pain when old mates beat the clock.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks guys - house is very quiet just now :sadwalk:


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Alas,

Wanted to add my condolences, the house does become very quiet. Let us know if you get another!

Cammy - bloody 'ell. he's a big bugger!!

Here's mine lil friend...










Stewart


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

>


Bloody hell Cammy, must cost a bit to keep him fed :wub: :shocking:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cammy, you need to get him on board for the day job - he'd deffo sort out the Burberry caps and wrap sellers, that's for sure - plus L&B could help keep him in sirloin steaks :lol:


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

That photo ^^ Looks like he's looking at the food in your hand & saying "Hmmm, now that is a tasty looking burger", Samuel L Jackson style. :smoke:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

What a beast!

Wish my dog did the dishes!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

at least 2 hours every morning and another at night for kobi . do you get pissed off though when people say thats a nice mastiff? i used to put people straight all the time explaining the differnces between huskys akitas and malamutes now i dont even bother ,i had some buffoon telling me my dog was a timberwolf a few weeks back i just agreed at least he took the time to pay it some attention.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Alisdair, I'm truly sorry about your lost friend.

We thought we were about to lose Sable a couple of weeks past, when her back legs began to fail, but a brilliant Canarian vet, together with a shedload of diagnosti tests, and hatfull of anti-inflammatories and all my cash later she's OK. Not great, but OK for a while yet.

She used to hunt fish in rockpools on the island. Didn't care how deep or what size of fish. The time she jumped blindly into a lagoon onto the back of a 2meter ray was a sight to behold; both animals moving in opposite directions at speed. And goats; she loved goats... and yes, she could eat a whole one.

Sable; a Canarian smiling fishing hunting dog. Two dogs like her appear on the island's flag. Not her tho'. She'd have eaten it.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> at least 2 hours every morning and another at night for kobi . do you get pissed off though when people say thats a nice mastiff? i used to put people straight all the time explaining the differnces between huskys akitas and malamutes now i dont even bother ,i had some buffoon telling me my dog was a timberwolf a few weeks back i just agreed at least he took the time to pay it some attention.


Braw looking animal mate. Yep, must admit I do get a bit pissed off. I get it all the time. It becomes really annoying when folk actually talk over the top of you telling you all about bulmastiffs, and how I should watch out for X and always do Y, for 'that' breed, etc.

Starting to give up myself now as well!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

chris l said:


> Alisdair, I'm truly sorry about your lost friend.
> 
> We thought we were about to lose Sable a couple of weeks past, when her back legs began to fail, but a brilliant Canarian vet, together with a shedload of diagnosti tests, and hatfull of anti-inflammatories and all my cash later she's OK. Not great, but OK for a while yet.
> 
> ...


B'Jesus! Am I the only one to be scared senseless by this picture?







A lovely friendly dog no doubt, but blimey I wouldn't want to meet it in a dark alley!

Sorry to hear about your loss Alasdair.

And Cammy - you really do need to check with the kennel club as I think you have a horse.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Some great pics.

Just did his 'dimensions' now he's 16 months:

Height: 25"

Weight: 135Lbs

the breed don't stop growing until they're 3 years old. It's going to be interesting!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

In the garden today!

Oh, I've to tell you we're doing the garden up and the 80's sun loungers aren't ours...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

scottishcammy said:


> In the garden today!


good god in heaven get a load of the fizzog on that !

we can only hope the owner grows to look like the pup and not the other way around


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


>


You are beginning to look suspiciously like some of your *"customers"*

A bit of undercover work maybe ??????

:lol: :lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

You should have seen my when I was undercover, you'd never have thought I was even employed, never mind anything else! 

Reuben decided he would create his own beach erosion himself today at the beach:



Quite funny when I was down the beach, spotted a huge bloke letting his dog ****. I had a word with him from a distance, which he didn't appreciate (Reuben was busy digging at the time) and he decided to remonstrate. He got within about 20 feet when Reuben noticed him and decided he didn't like his tone... Fast forward a few seconds and the guy had fecked off back to his car to get a bag and was lifting the turd in question. He has his uses.


----------

